
Google Latitude lands in iTunes App Store, for good this time - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/13/google-latitude-lands-in-itunes-app-store-for-good-this-time/
======
DupDetector
Previous submissions, same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000127>

Out of interest, my browser reported that it downloaded 448 images to render
this page. That feels ... excessive.

